# Help me find a new tower



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey lads.

I need a new tower soon enough.
The tower I got now has poor cooling and looks rubbish now!

So I need to buy a new case with superb cooling but looks good and professional.

If I was to put a price down..I would be willing to spend around 100-150 euros.

So please give me some advice on what to choose!
Cheers!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 16, 2010)

for that budget i would say either..:
CM Storm Scout
CM Storm Sniper
Silverstone Raven
CM HAF 922
Lian-Li - dunno which but their good
Antec 902
CM HAF 932
Antec 1200
CM Cosmos


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

Fractal Design Define R2 I love that case! Silent, looks superb, and the cooling is very good. Around 80-90 Euros I think.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice selections.

I like the Antec Nine Hundred!
Looks fancy and plenty of cooling!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 16, 2010)

Would the ANTEC FULL TOWER TWELVE HUNDRED be much better than the nine hundred?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

for good cooling i suggest the HAF cases easy to work with and cable managment is so easy a monkey could a decent job (probably better then me even since i still havent redone my wiring yet) anyway yea HAF 932 suggestion by me but then again everyone has this case so to be different id go with MRCL's idea


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2010)

All you need to know.....

Look here.

If not I suggest a CM 922. You can see one in its full glory by clicking on my "Rate the Mailbox 2.0" link in my siggy.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All you need to know.....
> 
> Look here.
> 
> If not I suggest a CM 922. You can see one in its full glory by clicking on my "Rate the Mailbox 2.0" link in my siggy.



That PC-A71F looks mighty fine! But will be out of many mans budget...


----------



## Kreij (Jan 16, 2010)

I have one of these. The Armor+ has a few more features (like removable mobo tray). I've been very sastisfied with it, but it's big, heavy and a little pricey.

That being said, my personal opinion is "don't skimp on the case". It's quite possible that it will be the component you have the longest.


----------



## MK4512 (Jan 16, 2010)

Well if you want to save some money go with the Antec 300.

But for your budget I'd go with the Antec 900.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 16, 2010)

I like my LanCool pc-k62.  Can be had for under 100.

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/prods/Components/Cases/Cases/Lancool/PC-K62.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I have one of these. The Armor+ has a few more features (like removable mobo tray). I've been very sastisfied with it, but it's big, heavy and a little pricey.
> 
> That being said, my personal opinion is "don't skimp on the case". It's quite possible that it will be the component you have the longest.



I find the HAF to be better built than the Armor. But thats IMO.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 16, 2010)

MK4512 said:


> Well if you want to save some money go with the Antec 300.
> 
> But for your budget I'd go with the Antec 900.



the antec 300 isn't so great on cable management in my opinion,i would get the NZXT gamma or beta if i had budget thats around 300 price.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 16, 2010)

They are all lovely cases lads!

I really want one that will be the coolest. great air flow is important to keep everything cool.

I like the Antec 900 and 1200 as they have plenty of fans in it.

Quite hard to figure out what's the best!


----------



## Kreij (Jan 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I find the HAF to be better built than the Armor. But thats IMO.



Can you elaborate on that MM? I have no experience the HAF. What makes it better in your opinion?


----------



## Broom2455 (Jan 16, 2010)

Being a fellow HAF 922 owner, all I can say is : build quality 10/10. Cable management 10/10, included cooling solution 10/10. 

In other words the 922 commands


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 16, 2010)

ohhh yes yes the 922 looks very nice!
That is certainly top the list now!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 16, 2010)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> ohhh yes yes the 922 looks very nice!
> That is certainly top the list now!



don't forget it's big brother the 932.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 16, 2010)

Ohh even better!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Can you elaborate on that MM? I have no experience the HAF. What makes it better in your opinion?



I have TigerDirect here in Miami. They have several showrooms. Ive seen both cases next to each other and the HAF had and overall better build. The sides of the Armor were more flimsy and just didn't seem as tough as the HAF. To be honest I thought about getting a Armor at first but after further expection I liked the HAF more. However I wanted a Lian-Li but my wife saw I liked the HAF then and bought it for me.

On topic:
If it comes down to the 932 vs 922 I would go 922. The 922 is "smaller" but its more refined IMO.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 16, 2010)

NZXT Tempest EVO
NZXT Lexa S
CM Storm Scout


My top 3 at least.

ST


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 17, 2010)

Like a lot here have said, the 922. Heck i'm in love with mine. Never had a case so well built. The panels and the body are strong, good cable m, looks agressive and excellent cooling. What dyou want more?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 17, 2010)

Fair enough!!
HAF 922 sounds impressive


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 17, 2010)

The sniper is the same case with a different external look. Plus the Sniper has hadles at the top Just a bit of FYI.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 17, 2010)

Best case on the market for cooling performance under 150 euro is the Lian-Li PC-P50b - light, great features, true *quality* tooless installation, Lian-li quality.

I also like the fractal design R2 but I havent received mine yet  (won in MOTY contest at bit-tech)


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 17, 2010)

OK I checked a few of these Lian-Li Towers on ebay.
I found 3 that seem good.
What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.ie/LIAN-LI-PC-7-YCF...ponents_RL?hash=item2c5189a57a#ht_2074wt_1173

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Lian-Li-PC-7FW-P...ponents_RL?hash=item1e5871dff7#ht_2142wt_1163

http://cgi.ebay.ie/LIAN-LI-Armorsui...ting_DesktopComponents_RL?hash=item27ae63a4d7


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2010)

I like the second one best if I had to pick.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 17, 2010)

yea looks very attractive


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 17, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112065

That what I'm using, think erocker has one aswell. Great looking case with good air flow. My GTX280's got plenty of airflow to stay cool with.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks nice!
Sounds good and expensive


----------



## DaveK (Jan 17, 2010)

There's better cases out there than the Antec 900. As posted previously:

Cooler Master HAF 922 - €92
Cooler Master HAF 932 - €119


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh didn't realize they were on komplett! Nice find!

Actually that is such a great price!!!!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 17, 2010)

What about these??

http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.aspx?sku=499170

http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.aspx?sku=499172

http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.aspx?sku=485990

I hear that brand is good too?


----------



## buffy (Jan 17, 2010)

Best looking case ever made: http://www.tuniq.com.tw/Chassis%20Info/Symmetry-1%20.htm


----------



## JackAttack (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone have anything good or bad to say about the Cooler Master Storm Sniper™ "Black Edition" Ultra Mid-Tower Case - Black (SGC-6000-KXN1-GP)?
Just wondering as I think I'm in the market for a new case.

I like the CM HAF 922 also, torn between the two of them.

edited: 1-18-10 @ 6:25
reason: Just ordered a CM HAF-932 Full Size case this morning. As I plan to build a new system, I think full size might be the way to go. It leaves me a lot of different options.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 18, 2010)

buffy said:


> Best looking case ever made: http://www.tuniq.com.tw/Chassis%20Info/Symmetry-1%20.htm



Super small, terrible bay layout, a gimmicky little 80 mm fan on the window, and not even a 120mm exhaust... looks like its not even worth $50 yet they have it priced at an outrageous $85


----------



## ehume (Jan 18, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Fractal Design Define R2 I love that case! Silent, looks superb, and the cooling is very good. Around 80-90 Euros I think.


I just looked at the link, noticed the gray stuff behind the MB window important in itself). Is it sound dampening stuff? Yup:



> The sleek black interior is matched with pre-fitted, dense bitumen material on the side panels, efficiently absorbing noise and vibrations.



Just a little sound dampening can help a lot. A two-panel bitumen treatment has to be awesome.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 18, 2010)

I plan on picking up the HAF-932 myself now 
Sounds too good to refuse!
Some superb cooling going on inside is what I am after!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

swap out the top 230mm with 3 silent 120mm 

and swap the side 230 with 4 silent 120mm and you will notice an even larger difference 

i replaced them myself with coolermaster 90cfm 120mm red led fans looks good sound lvl is very much acceptable (the machine is less then 6 inchs to my left on top of my desk) and the light show is pretty at night 

im also using positive pressure setup myself

side panel and front 230mm bring air in the top 3 120s and rear 140 exhaust air keeps the case realtively dust free as far as the mobo ram gpus etc go just means i have to blase the fans a bit more often with the can of air which is much better then considering my location super dusty as it is having to tear it down and clean it once a month now i only have to do it once every 4months


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 18, 2010)

The only downside I have with the hafs are : The airflow is so great that it's a dust magnet! The dust you see in the picture has been collected in a matter of 2 weeks.  But I dont care, cause I love my 922!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

thats why you go positive pressure it cuts down on the dust by a significant amount in a haf i switched from negative to positive for that reason alone


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> thats why you go positive pressure it cuts down on the dust by a significant amount in a haf i switched from negative to positive for that reason alone



Explain yourself please sir!


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> The only downside I have with the hafs are : The airflow is so great that it's a dust magnet! The dust you see in the picture has been collected in a matter of 2 weeks.  But I dont care, cause I love my 922!




That's less than my system collects in a day


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

basically

i took off the side and top 230mm fans

and replaced them with 4 120mm side fans and 3 top 120mm fans all are red led coolermaster 90cfm 19db 120mm fans

the front 230mm red led and 4 side 120mm led fans all suck air in at 90cfm * 4 + 75cfm + 1 top fan nearest to the front just under the the the area for the water res if u went water cooling which adds up to

525cfm of intake 

that leaves 2 top 120mm to exhaust and 1 back 140mm 60cfm fan as well to exhaust  and the psu fan as well to a lesser extent and isnt counted here

so thats

525cfm intake and 240-280 exhaust 

basically with so much air being sucked in the air has no where to go since the ehaust fans cant get rid of it quick enough what this does is actually force air out of the perforation on the haf or pushes the dust back on the fans which results in my case looking dusty but a quick spray of air leaves it good as new as 90% of the dust is on the fans on the case or on the mesh that only leaves about 10% dust accumulation on the CPU heatsink / fan and on the gpus and since it results in a lot of direct cooling my 5850s never get hot and i can pump up to 1.5volts through my Phenom II 940BE on a xigmatek and still keep safe temps in a HOT enviroment were talking 90'F +

also since the haf has so much open perforated mesh theres almost no hotspots 

Postive Pressure cooling for the HAF 932
Pros :
Less Dust
more direct cooling
lower temps
easier cleaning

Cons:
dirtier appearance on the outside
more fans needed making more noise more power consumption etc etc
not as efficient as negative pressure in removing heat build up


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah i see you're an aussie, so for you its pretty logical!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

eitherway from negative to positive i saw a drastic cut down in dust accumulation inside the case which is all that matters me because cleaning the damn CPU heatsink and fan + removing the gpus to clean them is a pain in the ass when i had to do it every 2 weeks


----------



## JackAttack (Jan 18, 2010)

*In Stock ?? Yea...right!*

Went to the local Frozencpu computer store this morning to pick up a new HAF-932 case.

Their website advertises this case as "in stock". They also advertise a LOT of cases as "in-stock". I didn't see many behind the counter.

So I drive the 20 miles to their store and I am told no-got, not in-stock at this time.
WHAT?
I mentioned that their website claims it is indeed in stock.
The counterman tells me all that means is it is "in stock" in their west coast distributer, not in their store. Lol...thats great!
I ask how long it takes to get it, he tells me "about a week".

Now that really stinks, not only are they $20.00 more than everyone else, they are slower to get it to me.

They probably buy them from TD or NewEgg and mark then up to sell to people.

I went home and ordered the case from TigerD...it will be here by Friday and for $20.00 less and free shipping.

Shady advertising or what?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 18, 2010)

No sir, its just that the case is sooo big that they need a C130 to transport it!  Its a nice case, have fun with it. A lot of companies do that, you buy first, then they tell you it ain't in stock, that you should wait a couple of days.


----------



## JackAttack (Jan 18, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> No sir, its just that the case is sooo big that they need a C130 to transport it!  Its a nice case, have fun with it. A lot of companies do that, you buy first, then they tell you it ain't in stock, that you should wait a couple of days.



Haha...I've never seen one except for pictures. Are they that huge?

Oh well, too late to change my mind now.
I have lots of room anyways, it's going in my basement computer room.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes it is really big, I had the chance to see one in person, heck even the 922 is big, being a medium tower! Go figure lol. You'll definitely need both hands to carry it!  But its worth it imo.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

i love my HAF932 easiest case ive EVER had when it comes to having room to work with  you would have to pry my HAF away from my cold dead carpaltunnel strained fingers to have it


----------

